# First ring fight



## Kenpo_man (May 1, 2006)

I just got in the ring for the first time in an amateur kickboxing match. We fought with K1 rules: all punches and kicks allowed, knees to body and head allowed but no knees to head from the clinch, clinches broken up after about three seconds, no elbows.

WOW. So intense. I lost split decision after three grueling rounds. At least it was split decision and not me getting knocked out! lol. 

 It's so hard to think in there with 3500 people watching, a little different than sparring in the gym. I didn't fight the way I normally fight and I forgot to stick to the gameplan which I really didn't want to do. Didn't throw leg kicks until round three, didn't jab enough, didn't set up my kicks, grrrrr. I didn't get spanked but it's frustrating to lose to a person I think I was technically more skilled than. 

I have to give the guy major props for taking some massive shots and continuing to move forward. His aggressiveness won the fight.

For the people here who have fought in the ring, how different was your first fight in comparison to your second fight in regards to how clearly you were able to think? 

Here's a video of the fight if you're interested . . .  http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=greg+lamothe

I'm the guy in black trunks. 

I know . . . I should have been more active.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 1, 2006)

Congrats on getting in there for the first time.  That takes courage.
Learn from your mistakes and keep practicing. 
I hope the next time you tell us about a ring adventure it has a happier ending for you


----------



## Slihn (May 5, 2006)

Hey good fight dude!You looked good out there and I can tell that you cardio is good.No matter what decision was made,it was a very good fight!


----------



## MuayThaiGuy (May 13, 2006)

Yeah definitely made it tough for him!  He caught you a couple times with those spinning punch maneuvers but if you would have thrown your kicks like you did in the third round the entire fight you would have for sure won.  They were well very powerful, you could see it in his face.  Awesome fight though.


----------



## JB* (May 16, 2006)

Considering it was your first fight you settled down fairly quickly, some people take up to a couple of fights just to loose the butterflies and concentrate on there game plan. You certainly get a lot better as the fight goes along, kudos


----------



## WildBill (May 28, 2006)

I was not worried much about the crowd, my work puts me in front of groups of people quite regularily. At 40 years old and being an ex "street fighter" I was not to afraid of loseing.....I mean there is aref after all.

I was very worried about the shin on shin contact, ( and the possible shin on face contact as well....) I had seen other fighters shins after fights.....looked bloody painfull, and I saw them limping around for weeks after fights.  Right before the first fight my biggest fear was that it would go the whole 3 rounds and we would beat each other senseless... and thats pretty much what happened. When I went to take my gloves off at the end of the fight ( a draw) and saw my shin I thought OH MY GOD!!!....though it did not hurt all that much it was dark purple from ankle to knee and looked just awful. I thought "when the liniment wears off this is really going to HURT!!!.
  2o minutes later though it was looking much better, the wonders of arnica and good liniment...the pain was managable though I was limping a bit for a week or so. ( I think I threw about 50 full power rear leg kicks, mostly strait into his shin ) The punchs even with the light 8 oz gloves did not bother me at all, and we each got hit a lot too. In fact the punching was so feirce that I knocked both of the guys contacts out in the first few seconds he said. ( we shared a beer right after the fight while watching our mates fight each other )

The second fight was much more difficult. I lost wieght too rapidly, dehydrated to make wieght etc., and "bonked" right before the fight. I could not even do a warm up as I felt it was sapping my strength too much...I remember telling my kru that I was sorry but I felt really weak and expected to lose. I promised to fight as best I could, but expected to be K.O.ed.
  I fought a clenching fight, leaned on the guy and tied him up, landed a few good rights and a couple of very good knees..enough to get a close split decision. I was not as happy as I was with the draw, I did  not get to fight the way I wanted too....I was just too tired to even try too. ( I also got my neck badly injured from a throw ) I wanted to match the younger guys speed and stamina, I wanted to "kickbox" more than "muay thai" really..... and I know I could have had I not dropped that last 10 pounds or so in only a few days. 

Ah well live and learn, at 43 I don`t expect I will get into that kind of event again, though I do still do "smokers" with head gear, shin pads etc.


----------



## Drag'n (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey I thought that was pretty good for a first fight. Well done bro!
My first fight I got TKOed in the first round. Just frose up. Couldnt do anything.
That really freaked me. I fought a couple of Full con Karate fights after that, and started to get used to the nerves. Then my second Kickboxing fight I KOed my opponent in the second round and received best fighter award for the amature division. 
Still it took a couple more fights before I was really able to loosen up and do what I'm capable of though. The problem is the higher you go the tougher your opponents get too. Its always a nerve racking challenge!


----------



## Jagermeister (Jun 23, 2006)

Big props man.  You did alright.  I have a feeling by the next fight you'll keep your head and remember the game plan.  Congrats on a great first fight.  Definitely nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 24, 2006)

Good fight!


----------



## doc@muaythaifairtex.com (Jun 27, 2006)

Sa-wut dee krup Khun Kenpo-Man ---- Sa-baai-dee-mai??

I was a Kenpo Man about 20 years ago, it was great that you stepped into
the ring and you know it is a whole new world- KEEP up the Great training. 
Anyone who steps into the ring is a Champ, I am going to do my first Thailand
fight here in Pattaya and it will be a new experience for me. 

I just Created some EASY Downloads to show some awesome INFO
about our Fairtex MEGA Muay Thai Resort and Training Programs.

PLEASE check them out, take a little time to download them and let
me know what you think??

Koop kun krup, Thanks. 

Check out NEW Pictures & Info!! 
** Easy Downloads!!

Get PAID $$$$ to Train in Thailand!! Fairtex AGENTS wanted!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/agent.zip 

Awesome Pictures of the biggest MEGA Muay Thai Resort!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/mega.zip

Great TECHNIQUES/ Pictures of Fairtex Muay Thai!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/tech.zip

Check out what People are SAYING about Fairtex Pattaya!!
** www.muaythaifairtex.com/download/doc/test.zip



Sa-wut dee krup, Phra-JAO-phra-uay-porn, God bless you, "Doc"

Khun Daniel C. Docto  doc@muaythaifairtex.com 
Fairtex Muay Thai Division World Marketing Manager 
www.fairtexpattaya.com & www.muaythaifairtex.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 28, 2006)

Great job.  Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Kenpo_man (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey everybody.

I haven't been on here for awhile and I came back to a lot of very nice replies. Thank you, it is very much appreciated. I would love to see any videos that anybody else has of their own fights and don't mind at all if they use this thread to post them. I'll be fighting again soon I hope but I want to move into mma. Going to the western canadian tournament on October 21st in Vancouver. Hope to see some of you there!%-}


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your first fight! Its not the outcome, but the experience thats important. You did well for your first time, like some others have stated... you seemed to relax fairly quickly, which is very important. It seemed your opponent was giving you pressure in rounds 2 and 3, which can be hard to deal with... but you did good. Congratulations again. hope to hear more fight news from you in the future.


----------

